# Есть результаты исслед. но нет окончательного диагноза, и лечение не назначено



## Ильхам (18 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте,
36 лет. Муж. Рост 183см. Работа - полный день за компьютером. Все началось в мае 2009г. я защищал магистерскую диссертацию, и одновременно на работе меня сильно продуло кондиционером.  Я сильно заболел простудой, с температурой, кашлем и насморком, пролечился 2 недели. Сразу после простуды у меня начались проблемы с желудком, я прошел гастроэнтроскопию, результат: поверхностный гастрит, эрозия превратника. Сел не диету.  Потом сразу через неделю начало покалывать в сердце. Прошел УЗИ сердца, ЭКГ – все в норме. Ходил неделю. Пока держал диету похудел (вес до мая 2009 – 86 кг. Через месяц 76 кг.  и по настоящее время). Через 10 дней сердце отпустило.  Но началась очень сильная межреберная невралгия, мигрирующая то сна левую сторону то на правую. Сдал анализ на герпес, результат: очень высокий второй титр иммунитета, первый титр низкий – то есть острого процесса нет. Все равно пропил Ацикловир. Невралгия не проходила. Потом доктор назначил  Алфен и Нуклео ЦМФ. Невралгия прошла за 3 дня. Потом чуть позже недели через 2 у меня заклинило в пояснице, утром не мог встать и разогнуться.  При этом нарушилось мочеиспускание, не мог долго сдерживаться . Мазал согревающими мазями на неделю прошло.  Вроде бы все хорошо, но на ногах по внешней и внутренней сторонам, а также в паху  повысилась чувствительность (сильно реагируют на холод, как иголками колит). В обычной жизни особо не чувствовалась а при ходьбе периодически ощущалось как  бы ток вдоль ног по внешней стороне, а также гиперчувствительность при контакте с водой особенно с холодной как иголки по ногам, и это состояние до сих пор осталось и еще усилилось .  Потом я был в отпуске месяц Сентябрь, очень много ходил пешком и таскал чемоданы. Вернувшись гиперчувствительность усилилась и даже левая нога стала плохо подыматься, как бы волочиться при это ощущалась боль, скованность в пояснице. Стал теплее одеваться. Сходил в невропатологу сделал МРТ. Нога через неделю сама вернулась в нормальное функционирование. А гиперчувствительность ног очень сильная осталась. Еще в пояснице неуверенность как бы слабость, не могу прыгать бегать, не уверенность в пояснице. После долгого сидения боль в пояснице и хуже хожу. Вот так хожу и берегу себя. 

Еще хочу добавить, в армии лет 12 назад я спал на 2-х стульях и позвоночник стал Z образный как раз на уровне лопаток расстояние между осямив точке перегиба было 3-4см. я исправлял это потом лет 5 вытягивая позвоночник (это к тому что может ли быть увеличение объема спинного мозга быть результатом этой равмы или старым процессом).

МРТ грудной отдел (1-й раз):
На представленных МР-томограммах (пониженного качества) от 13.10.09 определяется увеличение объема спинного мозга на уровне Th4 -Th7 позвонков с неравномерным диффузным повышением интенсивности сигнала от него. На Т2-взв. изображениях снижение интенсивности МР-сигнала от структуры межпозвоночных дисков Th3 -Th4, Th7 -Th8, с уменьшением их высоты и с пролабацией диска Th3 -Th4 кзади срединно и вправо на 4мм. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. В телах Th7,8,9,10,11 позвонков определяются небольшие узелки Шморля.
*Заключение:* МР-картина может соответствовать миелиту на уровне Th4-Th7 позвонков. Для исключения интрамедуллярного neo процесса рекомендован МРТ-контроль в динамике, желательно с в/в введением 15 мл Омнискана на МР-томографе с напряженностью поля не менее 1.0 Тесла, консультации невропатолога.

МРТ грудной отдел (2-й раз) с контрастным веществом:
Получены Т1-,Т2-взвешанные изображения. Определяется увеличение объема спинного мозга на уровне Th4-Th7 позвонков с неравномерным диффузным повышением интенсивности от него. После в/в введения 15 мл Омнискана произошло слабое неравномерное накопление парамагнетика интрамедуллярно, на уровне Th5 позвонка слева, на участке серповидной формы. Размер участка около 0,7х0,4см. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. На Т2-взвешанных изображениях снижение интенсивности МР-сигнала от структуры межпозвонковых дисков Th3-Th4, Th7-Th8, с уменьшением их высоты и с пролабацией диска Th3-Th4 кзади средино и вправо на 4 мм. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. В телах Th7,8,9,10,11 позвонков определяются небольшие узелки Шморля.
*Заключение:* МР-картина соответствует поперечному миелиту на уровне Th4-Th7 позвонков. Рекомендован МРТ-контроль поле лечения.

МРТ поясница (ДЦ) Th11-S1:
Получены Т1,Т2-взвешанные изображения. На Т2-взв. изображениях снижение интенсивности МР-сигнала от структуры межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 с уменьшением его высоты, с протрузией кзади срединно. Возможна нестабильность сегмента L5-S1. Дополнительные образования в позвоночнике не выявлены. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. Деструктивные и воспалительные изменения не определяются.
*Заключение:* Протрузия диска L5-S1 на фоне дегенеративных изменений.

МРТ головного мозга (ДЦ) L1-S1:
На полученных FLAIR, Т1-,Т2- взвешенных изображениях суб- и супратенториальных структур мозга белая и серая субстанции без очаговых изменений. Признаки объемного образования не выявлены. Кранио-цервикальный переход, стволовые отделы мозга и мозжечок не имеют локальных изменений. Срединные структуры мозга не смещены. Экстрацеребральные ликворные пространства расширены. Объем желудочков мозга не увеличен, симметричность сохранена. Миндалины мозжечка расположены выше линии Чемберлена. При проведении бесконтрастной МР-ангиографии плохо выражен Р1 сегмент правой задней мозговой артерии, создается впечатление о задней трифуркации правой ВСА. Другие сосуды виллизиева круга особенностей не имеют.
*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: *Признаки энцефалопатии.

Все результаты МРТ есть на DVD.
Врач говорит нужно точно знать причину миелита (рассеянный склероз, инфекция, травматический и до конца исключить новообразование) и начинать лечение, а остальные грыжа и протрузия и нестабильность позвонка подождет, подскажите с чего начать? И где все таки основная причина моих болезней?

С уважением,
Ильхам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Ноя 2009)

Ильхам написал(а):


> Врач говорит нужно точно знать причину миелита (рассеянный склероз, инфекция, травматический и до конца исключить новообразование) и начинать лечение, а остальные грыжа и протрузия и нестабильность позвонка подождет, подскажите с чего начать? И где все таки основная причина моих болезней?
> 
> С уважением,
> Ильхам.



Ваш врач прав. Ваша симптоматика это следствие поражения спинного мозга. Выполняйте рекомендации вашего лечащего врача.


----------



## Ильхам (18 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте Игорь, 
Спасибо за скорый ответ,
Врач говорит нужна консультация нейрохирурга, и сомневается в миелите, говорит течение не очень похоже, хочет чтобы я проконсультировался с врачом имевшим  опыт лечения подобной ситуации... (да ко всему идет наслоение, грыжа, протрузия и миелит)  она мне рекомендовала писать в интернет специалистам, очень уж за меня беспокоится, спасибо ей!
Только вот лечение я никакое пока не прохожу, снимкам уже 20 дней. Беспокит меня поясница, побаливает и мешает ходить (как бы блок), состояние не улучшается, гиперчувствительно все что ниже её. 
А мне нужно начинать лечение, 
Жду комментариев или предложений,
очень надеюсь определиться с диагнозом и лечением.

Заранее благодарю, Ильхам.
_______________________________________________________

Вчера долго думал и вспомнил, что ровно год назад я снимал ренген легких на цифровом аппарате, и рентгенолог показывал мне мой позвоночник при сильном увеличении и применяя различные фильтры, спинной мозг было немного видно, он тогда сказал, что есть грыжи Шморля и утолшение спинного мозга и рекомендовал обратиться к неврапотологу, это было перед новым годом, я замотался и забыл. Только вчера вспомнил! Сказал сегодня врачу.
Она сразу сказала, что подозревала, что это старый процесс. 
Сказала необходимо проводить дифф. диагностику исключая:
- интромедуллярную опухоль (на МРТ даже с контрастным веществом явно не наблюдается);
- персестирующая нейроинфекция;
- рассеянный склероз (говорит очень мало вероятно, не дает такого отека, не бывает размером больше 2 позвонков);
- последствия травмы.
Сказала завтра даст направление на анализы на нейроинфекции (ЦМВ, и т.д. не помню все 7 штук кажется).


----------

